# Black Brake Fluid



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I just had my car in for service and they told me that I needed my brake system cleaned out and fluid replaced that it was black.. I have 32,000 miles on my car and 95% of those are highway miles to and from work.. I get on the hwy right by my house (1/4 mile of city streets from house to hwy) then I drive 40 miles on the tpike sometimes not ever touching the brakes then about 1/2 a mile from the tpike to work.. My total drive is 40.9 miles and I hardly use the brakes for this, could what they are telling me be true or are they just trying to rip me??


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's probably black because it absorbed a little moisture, and is holding it in suspension. Brake fluid is notorious for holding moisture, and does need to be changed every so often. I'd change it every 2-3 years to keep it fresh. Flushing the brakes is on my to-do list for the summer because of mileage and my car is coming up on 2 years old. 

My 1999 Buick LeSabre turned its brake fluid black in 3 months after replacing every single hard line and hose in the system. 

I'm hoping that flushing the brake fluid is a easy DIY on the Cruze.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Check the brake fluid reservoir it should be in plain view !


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

A good shop will bleed the brake system until the fluid coming from each wheel is fresh and clear. New fluid makes for a noticeable difference in brake performance.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow! I've been a car owner since 1964 and I've never had the brake fluid turn black on any of the cars I've owned. If a caliper piston is leaking, you'd be losing fluid. Is the cap on the brake reservoir not on securely?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Wow! I've been a car owner since 1964 and I've never had the brake fluid turn black on any of the cars I've owned. If a caliper piston is leaking, you'd be losing fluid. Is the cap on the brake reservoir not on securely?


Yea most people; 1 never keep a car long enough to require any fluids be changed 2) like the 100,000 plugs antifreeze and shocks; over time people get used to how a car runs and that is just how it is. If any of the before mentioned are changed in a reasonable interval, the difference is night and day!! The discoloring of the brake fluid is as Sciphi mentioned retains water and collects contaminants. Another thing, people never see the color of the fluid in the lines unless they bleed the brake system. The fluid in the resevour will always appear "clean". Bleed the brakes and I guarantee the fluid will not appear "Clean" at first until you pump enough fluid thru it. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Have your brake fluid tested. It takes 5 minutes.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## citydragon (Jul 21, 2011)

sciphi said:


> I'm hoping that flushing the brake fluid is a easy DIY on the Cruze.


Perhaps when you flush the brake fluid you can post a step by step in the "How to section".
I have used the gravity method when I exchanged the brake fluid on my other cars.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Piece of cake .... I knew that I liked Patman and this is the written words of a considerate individual , well thought out Patman !


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I was confused when I saw green brake fluid in my car the first time. It had been in there so long algae had started growing in it. Took me 2 1/2 bottles of brake fluid to flush all that junk out.


----------



## brakebleeder (Apr 30, 2013)

Just because brake fluid is dark does not mean that it is no good. You can test it two ways, you can check the moisture in the fluid or the copper level. You living in Oklahoma I would think the air is really Humid there, which means more brake fluid exchanges on a regular basis. There are some Brake Strips available you can use to dip into your brake fluid and within 60 seconds that strip will change color. Based on the color, your fluid may or may not be good. It may be worth looking into for peace of mind.

Kevin Conley
Phoenix Systems
Bleeding Brakes, Brake Bleeding Tools, Brake Fluid Testing
888-749-7977


----------



## brakebleeder (Apr 30, 2013)

Patman said:


> Yea most people; 1 never keep a car long enough to require any fluids be changed 2) like the 100,000 plugs antifreeze and shocks; over time people get used to how a car runs and that is just how it is. If any of the before mentioned are changed in a reasonable interval, the difference is night and day!! The discoloring of the brake fluid is as Sciphi mentioned retains water and collects contaminants. Another thing, people never see the color of the fluid in the lines unless they bleed the brake system. The fluid in the resevour will always appear "clean". Bleed the brakes and I guarantee the fluid will not appear "Clean" at first until you pump enough fluid thru it. At least that has been my experience.


Your right...most people know when to change their engine oil but give little attention to Brake Fluid or even Radiator fluid. Most cars on the road get no attention until there is trouble. sad but true. Unless you can provide actual proof, something customers can see for themselves. 

Kevin Conley
Phoenix Systems
brakebleeder.com
888-749-7977


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Its funny this topic just came up; I just flushed the brake fluid in my '01 Silverado. Its never been done so I thought I would do it. First of all I spent the money($70) and ordered a power bleeder from Motive Products (this makes the job super cinchy for one person!) and got a catch bottle with tube that attaches to the piston bleeder ($10) First of all get all the old fluid out of the fluid reservoir. Get a cheap turkey baster from the dollar store, suck out all the old fluid so you don't push it through the system. After empty fill up the power bleeder with a couple liters of the correct spec fluid, attach the cap and pressurize the tank to 20psi. Start flushing the system at the wheel farthest away from the master cylinder (passenger rear). Open the bleeder valve on the piston and drain until the fluid coming out is clear. Move to driver rear wheel and make sure the tank still has pressure and fluid. Repeat the process until the fluid is clear. Go to the front passenger wheel, making sure tank has pressure and adequate fluid again. Flush until clear. Finish at front drivers wheel, once again ensuring pressure and fluid in tank. Flush until clear. Depressurize tank and fill master cylinder to specified level. Enjoy your new fluid. Whole lot cheaper than taking it somewhere and quite easy to do!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

danimal said:


> Its funny this topic just came up; I just flushed the brake fluid in my '01 Silverado. Its never been done so I thought I would do it. First of all I spent the money($70) and ordered a power bleeder from Motive Products (this makes the job super cinchy for one person!) and got a catch bottle with tube that attaches to the piston bleeder ($10) First of all get all the old fluid out of the fluid reservoir. Get a cheap turkey baster from the dollar store, suck out all the old fluid so you don't push it through the system. After empty fill up the power bleeder with a couple liters of the correct spec fluid, attach the cap and pressurize the tank to 20psi. Start flushing the system at the wheel farthest away from the master cylinder (passenger rear). Open the bleeder valve on the piston and drain until the fluid coming out is clear. Move to driver rear wheel and make sure the tank still has pressure and fluid. Repeat the process until the fluid is clear. Go to the front passenger wheel, making sure tank has pressure and adequate fluid again. Flush until clear. Finish at front drivers wheel, once again ensuring pressure and fluid in tank. Flush until clear. Depressurize tank and fill master cylinder to specified level. Enjoy your new fluid. Whole lot cheaper than taking it somewhere and quite easy to do!


Yup, those things are great. Man, I bet the brakes feel a LOT better. I hadn't done it in 5 years to the car I used to have, and the brakes were getting really bad, so much so that I went back to drive it and nearly ran through a stop sign. 

Bled them completely, HUGE difference in stopping power without having to jam the pedal down with my whole foot.


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Yup, those things are great. Man, I bet the brakes feel a LOT better. I hadn't done it in 5 years to the car I used to have, and the brakes were getting really bad, so much so that I went back to drive it and nearly ran through a stop sign.
> 
> Bled them completely, HUGE difference in stopping power without having to jam the pedal down with my whole foot.


So far much better but I've decided that once I have the money I'm changing out the old rubber lines for some stainless steel lines for some real clamping power!


----------

